# How do you like your action



## Machina (Jun 19, 2011)

I was just wondering how people like the action on their basses. I was at my friends studio the other day because he needed to borrow my bass for some band, and while I was there I played a couple of the basses that they didn't want to use, for various reasons. A couple of them had higher action than I am used to, and it seemed like it was intended that way.

I personally like my action pretty low like a shred guitar, because I need to do crazy scale runs and tapping and things for my band. Is there a reason for higher action? Does it afford any sort of benefit?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 19, 2011)

All players are different and some prefer higher action, especially players with heavy hands. 

I used to work on guitars for a living, just a hobby now, and most players prefered "medium" action around 2.5mm - 3mm.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 19, 2011)

Higher action generally lets your strings "speak" a little better since they're not rattling out or buzzing on other frets. It also lets you dig in more without rattle. I prefer low action, but not so low that I can't get into it without buzzing.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Jun 20, 2011)

High action for practicing, medium/low for actual rehearsal.
I used to play heavy handed with a low action because i liked the rattling, not so much anymore, for various reasons.


----------



## Matti_Ice (Jun 21, 2011)

I like my action on my guitars low, and thought I did on my basses. However, the other day i was looking and I realized the action on all my basses is actually set medium to slightly high. Just never realized thats how I had it adjusted. Sounds great to me tho and I don't have any trouble with it until I start moving above the 12th fret (which is rare) because my fingers have a habit of slipping under the strings


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 21, 2011)

Action is a really strange thing... On some days I actually prefer my action a tad bit higher... Other days I feel like my action on some of my guitars is way too high...

My general rule of thumb, though, is that I like my action as low as it'll go w/o buzzing so I can just tap the frets. I really only ever dig in for intense vibrato or extreme bends (which I can't really do on my 8 string anyway )

I like my action low as fuck on basses bc I like to do a lot of 8 finger tapping... Well let me rephrase. I attempt it frequently.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 21, 2011)

i set bass with a medium high action but intonation set to a light fretting finger  i can still slap and pop HARD without hitting fretboard. but you dont have to mash the frets to get the correct note.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 21, 2011)

^ What kinda bass are you rockin?


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 21, 2011)

My instruments have different actions. My Charvel 275DLX probably has the lowest. My Ibby 540R has higher action, but I want it lower. I just lowered my action on my 7321 a lot a few days ago. Bass-wise, on my 4-string and 6-string my action is not too high, not too low, which I like for bass.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 21, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ What kinda bass are you rockin?


 
im borrowing my buddies older ibanez (of course lol) im not sure what model it is. its the dark jewel blue,4 string, with traditional ibanez headstock.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 21, 2011)

Fast and low


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 21, 2011)

jymellis said:


> im borrowing my buddies older ibanez (of course lol) im not sure what model it is. its the dark jewel blue,4 string, with traditional ibanez headstock.


 
Might be an SR... I liked my action higher on the SR series than the BTB series for some reason...


----------



## deevit (Jun 23, 2011)

Matti_Ice said:


> Sounds great to me tho and I don't have any trouble with it until I start moving above the 12th fret (which is rare) because my fingers have a habit of slipping under the strings



If your fingers are slipping under the string... You can't really say your action is low. Not even a little bit. 

I like my action low, on most instruments as low as possible. But, there are a few instruments that can handle ridiculous low actions, like my F-Bass. If I lower my strings to the max on this bass I start losing dynamics. 

A little buzz is part of the game.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jun 24, 2011)

I like it low, I do a lot of chording and tapping, so a low action helps my weak tapping strength.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 24, 2011)

jymellis said:


> im borrowing my buddies older ibanez (of course lol) im not sure what model it is. its the dark jewel blue,4 string, with traditional ibanez headstock.



If you mean traditional Ibanez headstock as in the one on RG's, Sabers and such, it may be an old RD (RG bass) or SB (Saber bass).

Is the headstock like this?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 24, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> If you mean traditional Ibanez headstock as in the one on RG's, Sabers and such, it may be an old RD (RG bass) or SB (Saber bass).
> 
> Is the headstock like this?



 Want!


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jun 24, 2011)

Low low low, on Lower Frets, and Higher at top.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Jun 24, 2011)

I like my action to include Jean Claude Van Damme.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jun 24, 2011)

Low action, medium-high string tension is how I roll.


----------



## infernalservice (Jun 24, 2011)

I go on a guitar by guitar basis. SOme guitars seem to play better with slightly higher action. I feel the same way about neck relief too. I used to run everything super low with also flat relief, but I have found as a matured as a player I ended up raising the action and running a tiny bit more relief. I get better intonation, bending ability, and the feel isn't all that different.

I think some techniques benefit from higher action, besides obvious stuff like slide guitar, think about sweep picking. It sounds cleaner with higher action and heavier strings to me. I thin its because it makes you use less finger pressure to release the note right after playing it. YMMV.


----------



## Daken1134 (Jun 25, 2011)

Personally i set up my guitars completely opposite of my basses. my basses i use very light strings (40-125) and i set my action fairly high, especially for live use cause i play EXTREMELY hard live. and it makes me work harder and sounds better, it seems to add a lil low end to my tone, 

Completely unrelated when i was touring with my old band, i had my action set so high and played so hard that my right forearm was almost 2 inches larger in circumfrance than my left..... that was pretty damn funny


----------



## Murmel (Jun 25, 2011)

Daken1134 said:


> Completely unrelated when i was touring with my old band, i had my action set so high and played so hard that my right forearm was almost 2 inches larger in circumfrance than my left..... that was pretty damn funny


I bet everyone thought you were furiously masturbating for hours every day.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 25, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Want!



Yeah! I know what you mean! I've been GASing for one of those for quite some time now.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 25, 2011)

As low as possible without buzz then a mmish higher. I find if its too low then it sounds really metallic and choked.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 26, 2011)

Low enough that I get good mwah... but I'm playing fretless....


----------

